# Friday's Pictures or Photographs or Images....you know



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I've been ultra busy this is all I got to offer. The Meat N the Hole team meeting was abruptly ended last night. Pictures are forth coming, it would be what you expect.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

What to do when its cold and rainy outside........Play with water inside


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Son's 1st harvest!!*

Tater's first harvest, last Saturday. He is 9, and sitting on top of the world!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My Great Grandfather's and Grandfather's 1909 Ithaca


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Little Last Weekend of Quack Season Action*

Thanks Bay Flats


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

All I got....


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*Big Bend 3 day 21 mile trip Through Santa Elena Canyon*

Two Summers ago
1- Just inside the park 
2- Chisos Mountain Lodge - "Casa Grande"
3- Starting our 3 day journey out of Lajitas, Texas
4- Entering Santa Elena Canyon on day two
5- My two younger sons and I at the end of day two.
6- A look at Smugglers Cave before exiting the canyon


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Larry Ellison's Yacht off the island of Capri - Rising Sun - 455ft & the 6th largest private yacht in the world
Aerial Pix from Aquapalooza @ Lake Travis this summer


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

*Meat N' the Hole*

Team meeting last night! Dang good Gumbo!! Complements to the chef!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I love small towns and their high school mascots. These are some from my neck of the woods.




























Knippa Rock Crushers!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The first two are proof they live among us. 

The 3rd one is the famous Black Shark Bird tailing me out on the bay and the last one is a big tanker that was pushing a wall of water about 6 feet high.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

*Rockets game*

Austyn...........FETCH!!!!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

*Danny - B&P*

Uhhh......He might have some Capt. in him???


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

*Fishin' last year*

Dad with his first endangered Snappa'
&
Roush with a fine Tripletail


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

*Monster Jam*

Me and my spawn @ MJ (sporting the soon to be 7 time Superbowl champs jerseys)

&

Full frontal of my Jeep!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

You mean this Motley Krew..:rotfl: Someone got a new tailgate with claymore mines attached, don't be steel'in. We put a hurt'in on that pot of gumbo.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Where's the po po pics Rusty?


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

A few more goofing off around the house.
Grandpa's rods.
Say cheese.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> All I got....


haha, this pic never gets old


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

It was all fun and games until............. rs


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

First 2 pics are Mudfreakin73 with my daughter and her friend. He done good racing at the monster jam.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Now I know why my head is pounding this morning. DC, where's the **** Advil?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*porch*

Next time Rusty is out on a run think twice guys if he shows up at your house that ankle device he wears will bring the cops!!1


Bevo&Pevo said:


> Now I know why my head is pounding this morning. DC, where's the **** Advil?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! what happened last night???? i must have left too early???? story needs to come along with the PoPo man pics!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Next time Rusty is out on a run think twice guys if he shows up at your house that ankle device he wears will bring the cops!!1


Hey Double D they still travel in pairs, LOL, at least they didn't send the Citizens Patrol. rs


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good thing Rusty & Danny took the blows off their heads...Might have done some real damage otherwise.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! what happened last night???? i must have left too early???? story needs to come along with the PoPo man pics!!!!


Lets just say it had something to do with Chazz's new neighbor and a guy with a stick.:cop: rs


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*More Big Bend*

Received a couple of PM's on trip info - http://bigbendrivertours.com/

1- Our campsite 1st night on the river.
2- The "Rock Slide" in Santa Elena Canyon
3- Huge Boulders for sure.
4-5 - Our campsite the 2nd night on the river
6- Coming out of the Canyon


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I found this on the interwebz...Whew!


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*lil-stinker catfish bait*

Here is a few I thought ya'll might enjoy...


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Bad start to the day


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

thabeezer said:


> Bad start to the day


yeah that looks like an expensive boo boo lol WHOOPS


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Lake Wood Recreation Area, Gonzales TX*

Nice park but it's better suited for tent camping.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Cardinal from the deer lease last weekend.
Wifes first archery deer.
Baytown Rooter from last night.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*San Diego*

- Hotel Del Coronado
- Sunset
- USS New York (made from World Trade Center material) in San Diego Bay
- Sailing
- Mean retired Navy Seal Captain - we got reamed for coming in 2nd by 20' in 
the sailboat race...and we thought we were in for an afternoon of fun.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wow, I didn't realize sailboats had so many lines on deck. No wonder they can't drive


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yesterday's lunch.


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

My 8 week old pup
Yacht 7 seas in St. Maartin
Girlfriend with stingrays in turks and caicos


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

That stingray appears to be gawking.....


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

activescrape said:


> Yesterday's lunch.


What kind of fish is that?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My late offerings. One of the girl child. One with me posing with only my second limit of Mallards since Christmas, I had to creep them! One won't agree to play dead, tryin to hold his head down lol.

A coupla Cranes.

A few sunsets, all with some PP.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Hollywood1053 said:


> What kind of fish is that?


Mojarra. What do I win?

lol Looks good too!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Trip to the Guadalupe below Canyon Dam


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

bottoms UP


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

She'll be on the market real soon.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*HA*

By the way people i learned a long time ago that i have an allergic reaction to Rusty everytime i get around him I break out in Handcuffs ..Starsky always needs back up from Hutch...After all these years you are still convicing people that you do not have to wear that Ankle charm aren't ya


Rusty S said:


> Hey Double D they still travel in pairs, LOL, at least they didn't send the Citizens Patrol. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

AggieAngler12 said:


> My 8 week old pup
> Yacht 7 seas in St. Maartin
> Girlfriend with stingrays in turks and caicos


Did that pup come from the Alston's litter? If so, I have it's brother.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just took this picture a few minutes ago. This is one of the resident hawks working the small field next to our house.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*pics*

good hunt
elmer fudds gun
put another log on the fire..
game face[


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Pictures of my baby.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Some new led strobe lights, water activated


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Balast?*



Mont said:


> Wow, I didn't realize sailboats had so many lines on deck. No wonder they can't drive


They wouldn't let me handle the ropes. They called me "balast" for some reason?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

yesterday!


----------



## JWPESCADOR (Oct 5, 2010)

FLAT FISHY said:


> By the way people i learned a long time ago that i have an allergic reaction to Rusty everytime i get around him I break out in Handcuffs ..Starsky always needs back up from Hutch...After all these years you are still convicing people that you do not have to wear that Ankle charm aren't ya


I gotta bunch more lines you can use, Dennis. Just let me know...


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

JWPESCADOR said:


> I gotta bunch more lines you can use, Dennis. Just let me know...


Pffffttt. You can't nab Rusty, wile-E-coyote, E-is for Entertainig & Eluding.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

An albino rattler tank I redid at work this week









My new expensive gecko









Iguana fishing!









Baby bearded dragons hatching


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Pretty neat stuff AMB. rs


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Pretty neat stuff AMB. rs


Thank you sir. If you ever wanna see the stuff in person or feed a cobra, let me know! Haha


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats Sweenyite


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

9121SS said:


> Congrats Sweenyite


X2!!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> All I got....


*That sure looks like my dog*


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Yesterday in EMB, no water in the Bay but, a beautiful day


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Did that pup come from the Alston's litter? If so, I have it's brother.


I did and i named her Remi. Txrowdy, my brothers dog was the father. 
Here is a pic of when He got cooper for Amanda and a pic i took last night


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> or feed a cobra, let me know! Haha


Where do you work???


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> yesterday!
> View attachment 355444


 *Now thats a friday picture for sure *


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

AggieAngler12 said:


> I did and i named her Remi. Txrowdy, my brothers dog was the father.
> Here is a pic of when He got cooper for Amanda and a pic i took last night


That's awesome. We met your mom and dad when they were picking her up. Beautiful pup. We got to see your brothers dog also. He is a beast.


----------

